# Light weight, well built, inexpensive FP for kid



## micah (Jan 31, 2012)

My son is 10 and wanting a fountain pen, so I am trying to find him something to start out with. Thought about just getting him something like a Jinhao to start with, but really would like for him to pick out an acrylic that he likes and maybe let him help me make it. Not wanting something too expensive because I'm sure it won't take long for him to loose it or break it.
Any ideas?


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe you should look into the Artrax fountain kit.  Exotic has them and they look nice and pretty inexpensive.  Just my thoughts.

Dave


----------



## alphageek (Jan 31, 2012)

The Atrax would be my first choice.    If you want to lighten it up a bit more, make it closed end.


----------



## redwd707 (Feb 1, 2012)

alphageek said:


> The Atrax would be my first choice. If you want to lighten it up a bit more, make it closed end.


 
yup. What he said.


----------



## micah (Feb 1, 2012)

Cool. Looks like the Atrax it will be. I think I will try to get him involved in most of it, so that he can take a little pride in using something that he helped make.


----------

